# Bad news for ND hunters



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

According to ND game and fish, this winter has been tough on all wildlife. The game and fish is telling all hunters resident or non resident to be prepared for next fall. With this terrible winter they are guessing that there might be as few a 100,000 deer licenses, possibly less. This year had over 90,000 applications in the first lottery. Hopefully something works out for ND, hoping for warm weather over there! Well if deer hunting isn't an option for me ill be coyote hunting. Video is on ND game and fish. :crybaby:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Not a big issue in regards to the news, anyone who has been around a while could see this coming and we warned the G&F last spring to cut them deeper than they did then!

For the most part, I think they do a great job, but they have ignored the impact that the predators and winters have had on recruitment. Randy was crowing last spring that we had 50 days less winter and outlook for fawn recruitment was good. This fall they tried to claim that the lack of fawn recruitment was a result of the tough winter and the fawns where not in good shape.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Ah whatever I'll still have fun next fall!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

So you're saying the ND residents will have to do more than step out the front door to fill thier tags. Cry me a river :lol:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> So you're saying the ND residents will have to do more than step out the front door to fill thier tags. Cry me a river :lol:


Hate minnesota hunting with a passion. Lets grab some coffee and sit in a stand waiting for deer to stroll in real close. Hitting deer on the run is more of a challenge if you ask me.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Hitting deer on the run is more of a challenge if you ask me.


 It also proves to be a very effective way for a lot of people to shoot them in the ***, or hit their front leg, and never recover their deer. I like deer hunting here in Mn. We have nice deer, I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

gotta be a good shot! i have never had any problem losing deer in 3 seasons. You hit a deer you will find it in ND.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> gotta be a good shot! i have never had any problem losing deer in 3 seasons. You hit a deer you will find it in ND.


You got a lot to learn Jr. Three whole seasons under your belt? Wow. :eyeroll:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

barebackjack said:


> Dolphinswin said:
> 
> 
> > gotta be a good shot! i have never had any problem losing deer in 3 seasons. You hit a deer you will find it in ND.
> ...


shot a 5x6 at 350 yrds with a 300 win mag. Shot a doe at 75 yrds with a .270 shot another doe at 75yrds running, dropped on spot. :sniper: You just gotta judge when you should shoot and when not to. Lead them a little bit and send it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> You hit a deer you will find it in ND.


 :bs:

Tell me you are kidding.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Fallguy said:


> Dolphinswin said:
> 
> 
> > You hit a deer you will find it in ND.
> ...


Honestly dont know if you guys are kidding... If you hit a deer you SHOULD find it. We have harvested 3 deer every season with our group and got all of them. If you shooting a large caliber like a .270 they usually dont go to far. I have heard of the neighbor not finding a buck once... anyways lets just say i find my deer. :sniper:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm sorry, I'm having a tough time seeing the bad news in this.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Dolphinswin said:
> ...


Nope!!!!!!!!!!!!! If you hit a deer, that doesn't guarantee you will recover it. Don't matter if its a 50 BMG. You have a respnsibility to take shots that you are comfortable with. Shots that will allow for clean kills, and quick recoveries. Just because you're shooting a god damn high power doesn't give you the right to put a bullet up a deers ***, or take a leg or two out, if that's your only shot.

Good god flipper!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Dolphinswin said:
> ...


I doubt ill be taking shooting advice from someone that didnt know what range to sight in a coyote rifle yet.

Sorry Jr. Three deer with no losses. Your a stud man, you should get a TV show. :roll:

With that attitude, your setting yourself up for a big fail one day.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Well im new to this "sighting in" thing. Sighting in for us was shooting a sticker target on a water heater out in the trash pile at 50yrds. Im not saying you will get every deer if there is sno there would be no problem tracking it... bottom line is people lose deer beacuse they make bad shots.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> bottom line is people lose deer beacuse they make bad shots.


You mean like sighting in your rifle on a water heater at 50 yards and then shooting at a deer at 350 yards?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks like the dolphin is a bit more like tuna. I say if you have to shoot a running deer you are not a very good hunter. You sound a lot like my 15 year old nephew. Good kid but thinks he knows a lot due to his" experience".


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been at it alot longer than 3 years and I have to say that pray and spray hunting just isn't for me. Very rarely do I take a shot at a running deer and if I do they are at close range. I get alot more pleasure out of knowing I was able to put the stalk on a deer w/o them knowing I'm there and making a clean, one shot kill. It doesn't matter how big of a gun you have or how good of a crack shot you are...running targets=shot up meat more times than not.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

have fun doing that in ND when the snow is deep... Most people do deer drives which is the best way and most effective. You should be able to place a shot on a deer running at 100 yrds, if not go to the range!


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

The range? What's that? How do I sight my gun in? :wink:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oh tuna, you are digging yourself a hole. First, where are you finding deep snow during Nov? Next, how do you practice the "running shots" at the range? Third, "most people" don't do deer drives. And last, you are talking to people that have taken many many more deer than you have. Make sure your brain is engaged before you put your mouth into gear.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Savage260 said:


> Oh tuna, you are digging yourself a hole. First, where are you finding deep snow during Nov? Next, how do you practice the "running shots" at the range? Third, "most people" don't do deer drives. And last, you are talking to people that have taken many many more deer than you have. *Make sure your brain is engaged before you put your mouth into gear*.


And if not just grind it till you find the gear! :lol:


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

so do you put wheels on the water heater to turn it into a moving target? :lol:


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> have fun doing that in ND when the snow is deep... Most people do deer drives which is the best way and most effective. You should be able to place a shot on a deer running at 100 yrds, if not go to the range!


could you show me how to do a deer drive on the plains and river breaks how many miles ahead do you have to have the posters sitting?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I didnt mean deer drive i meant walk. deer stay bedded down when approaching if you feel that there are deer out there in front of you stop for 5-10 seconds every now and then, thing makes deer uneasy and they pop and run. Read that from field and stream. Also, there are ranges that offer running deer targets... I say get out in the field and try hitting them when there running. The more oppurtunitys you try the better you will be. My dad's friend can shoulder his gun and hit deer pretty consistanly, when he shoots we expect a dead deer.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Son, a real hunter doesn't "try" at a deer. They only take shots they know will produce a quick, clean, kill. Pretty consistantly doesn't cut it. If watching a deer run with a leg blown off, or gut shot doesn't make you sick, you have a problem. Where are these ranges with the "running deer" targets?  I would like to check a few out, please advise. Got your hunting experience from reading a magazine did you, well I guess I will stop bothering you then, you know it all. :rollin:

Just quit while you have some breathing room, don't dig yourself any deeper, please, it is embarrassing.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> I didnt mean deer drive i meant walk. deer stay bedded down when approaching if you feel that there are deer out there in front of you stop for 5-10 seconds every now and then, thing makes deer uneasy and they pop and run. Read that from field and stream. Also, there are ranges that offer running deer targets... I say get out in the field and try hitting them when there running. The more oppurtunitys you try the better you will be. My dad's friend can shoulder his gun and hit deer pretty consistanly, when he shoots we expect a dead deer.


you will not even get to see the deer out here if that is how you hunt. Please dont repeat anything said in field and stream agin really shows your experience doing that. the only animal i will try and hit is a pdog. The hole is getting deeper and deeper every post.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> have fun doing that in ND when the snow is deep


To be honest I don't remember deep snow during a ND deer season since around '96-'98. Walking cattails sloughs with theigh deep snow with my uncle (neither of us had snowshoes). I was running college cross country at the time and, although a national meet qualifier, was still sucking wind. Since then the deer season's have been...well...seasonable. Surely in your 3 years of experience you have noticed the nice weather.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Savage260 said:


> Son, a real hunter doesn't "try" at a deer. They only take shots they know will produce a quick, clean, kill. Pretty consistantly doesn't cut it. If watching a deer run with a leg blown off, or gut shot doesn't make you sick, you have a problem.


 I couldn't agree more with that statement. Very well put.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I dont know what kind of hunting you ND hunters do if not stalking and doing walks??? Nobody stand hunts in ND barely, unless your muzzleloading or bow hunting. I guess my dad who has hunted for many years at the same place with the same people really havent had any problems with gut shots or legs "blown" off. My cousin shot his deer on the run also, it was a 7x7. Heres a range in minnesota that has a running deer target smart *****. http://rainbowsportsmensclub.weebly.com/ Everybody knows everything about deer hunting in ND, huh?


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

you use glass to find deer then you would put a stalk on but not just go wandering around the big open country here in western sd. you have shot 3 deer well if numbers make it what you know i shot 3 west river and then another 4 east river just this year so take over a short period of time compared to others on here as i am only(hunting since 12) 31. oh i remeber the days of being 16 and thinking i had the world by the balls if only i knew then what i know now.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

I hunt ND for 4 days, and only tak 1 deer per year. 7 deer, might be a little overkill dont you think? Slow down tiger they will be there again next year! Your not starving and your not dependent on this animal for food, 2 deer should be sufficient.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> I dont know what kind of hunting you ND hunters do if not stalking and doing walks??? Nobody stand hunts in ND barely, unless your muzzleloading or bow hunting. I guess my dad who has hunted for many years at the same place with the same people really havent had any problems with gut shots or legs "blown" off. My cousin shot his deer on the run also, it was a 7x7. Heres a range in minnesota that has a running deer target smart a$$es. http://rainbowsportsmensclub.weebly.com/ Everybody knows everything about deer hunting in ND, huh?


Maybe your dad is just behind the times.

I see a crap load of deer in the days following gun season running around with shot up legs, hips, flanks, etc etc etc. No doubt blasted away at by some kid that thought zinging lead at a runner made his winkey bigger. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

I think you should clam up while your only a little behind because your digging a mighty deep hole for yourself on here kiddo.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ok, enough with the warnings, you are obviously not bright enough to know when to quit. You have virtually NO EXPERIENCE, little knowledge, and above all NO CLUE. How many people have to point this out to you before you understand? We have seen enough "my daddy, and my cousin do this" stuff. If they hunt like that, fine, just keep them away from the rest of us. Spot and stalk is nothing like just wandering around an area trying to flush a deer. Not the same in any stretch of the imagination.

Stay off the computer and stick to your home work until you graduate HS.

By the way, thanks for the ONE link. It wasn't even an ND range, and I am guessing you have never been there, so keep shooting those water heaters!!! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :rollin:


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

well than just forget evrything i said, you guys are always right, never shoot at a deer running, You can shoot at a coyote or other game but not deer. You will be presented with a lot of standing shots when you guys are driving around in your trucks "glassing". I guess were just a group behind the times, still doing walks for deer and trying to get them to kick up. So please diregard all i said about deer hunting and make sure you takes shots on deer that stop dont run and stay broadside to you. This is usually how hunting goes, they normally present you with an excellent shot. :withstupid: Spot and stalks real difficult, driving around in your truck till you spot one, then walk a quarter mile and set up for a shot.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Come out and walk a few miles with me once in the badlands and see how "easy" it is junior. We definately will not pay any attention to any thing you say. You have already shown you have your head where the sun don't shine! :eyeroll:


----------



## kc81c (Aug 10, 2010)

This was the first year I went deer hunting didn't grow up in a hunting family and farming we are usually to busy. With the early harvest and finishing before deer season ended I got out and was successful but there are definitely less deer. Sitting in the combine and tractors this fall though I saw a big change from previous years usually when you get to the last round you'd kick out a bunch of pheasants, *****, rabbits, and deer. This year I think I saw more coyotes then even rabbits. Over the last summer I've seen a handful of fox it keeps getting less every yeear. We've also been starting to see a few cats around. I think the predators especially coyotes are doing far more damage then G&F wants to admit its easier to blame it on things they can't control. We've had coyotes in our yard trying to trick our dog(he's not to bright but did stay at the house) and have neighbors with cattle that had more trouble then usual last spring. Once things settle down(have a new baby at home) I'm planning to get out and try and do my part. The site has made for some good reading that hopefully I can put to good use.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I know I've made my fair share of ignorant statements, but I think I've been beat..........


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Dolphinswin said:


> well than just forget evrything i said, you guys are always right, never shoot at a deer running, You can shoot at a coyote or other game but not deer. You will be presented with a lot of standing shots when you guys are driving around in your trucks "glassing". I guess were just a group behind the times, still doing walks for deer and trying to get them to kick up. So please diregard all i said about deer hunting and make sure you takes shots on deer that stop dont run and stay broadside to you. This is usually how hunting goes, they normally present you with an excellent shot. :withstupid: Spot and stalks real difficult, driving around in your truck till you spot one, then walk a quarter mile and set up for a shot.


Well there tiger you are a fricken idiot and need to learn when to shut your jr high pie hole. I have family that wants deer and so i shoot one make sasauge or what ever they want and give them some venison. well i guess i must be lucky than because i have not shot a running deer yet and from what it sounds you dont know any thing about how spot and stalk hunting works and are very young and ignorant. guessing if your dad saw how you were talking big on the inter web that some one might be looking at a little no computer time and hopefull an *** kicking to learn a little respect for people that have wayyyyyyyyyyyy more experience than you.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

KurtR said:


> Well there tiger you are a fricken idiot and need to learn when to shut your jr high pie hole.
> 
> and hopefull an a$$ kicking to learn a little respect for people that have wayyyyyyyyyyyy more experience than you.


All right guys...I am all for teaching someone the "ropes" of the Nodak Forums but when we start getting into the name calling we are stepping over the line. Names like that KurtR only lead to worse ones and worse ones...its a slippery slope...so take that as a warning Kurt.

Boys I haven't had to lock a topic for a few years and I sure as heck don't feel like doing that this week. I have enough on my plate.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey do you guys have a crust on the snow yet over there in ND or is it still all powder? Just trying to maybe change the subject here.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

kc81c said:


> I think the predators especially coyotes are doing far more damage then G&F wants to admit its easier to blame it on things they can't control. .


You think G&F can control coyotes? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## kc81c (Aug 10, 2010)

barebackjack said:


> You think G&F can control coyotes? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


I don't think G&F is capable of controlling anything except maybe income but they don't want anyone to know that.



jonnyr7 said:


> Hey do you guys have a crust on the snow yet over there in ND or is it still all powder? Just trying to maybe change the subject here.


Not here yet but we made it over 30 today and supposed to be warm for the next few days then cooling off so that should create a crust. Then maybe I won't have to blow snow every day.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

jonnyr7 said:


> Hey do you guys have a crust on the snow yet over there in ND or is it still all powder? Just trying to maybe change the subject here.


"Mr. Mackey, Why do dogs have cold noses?"


----------

